# Aldi Distribution Center -Jefferson Georgia



## Twenty five ought six (Jan 2, 2011)

A brand new Aldi distribution center is hiring in Jefferson, $13.00 / hr. plus benefits.

http://hotjobs.yahoo.com/job-JAKJGKJ1UVD;_ylt=ApJaSo7roQmotLWTuH0JpnT6Q6IX?source=SRP


----------

